# Accepted a job! Moving to Newcastle from U.S. in 6 weeks!



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello all!

I posted a few weeks ago to introduce myself and inquire as to the difficulty of moving from the U.S. to Australia. Since my original posts, I booked tickets and my wife and we visited Australia for a week. I interviewed with the prospective employer, was offered a job, and accepted it!

So... Now we're back in the States making plans. First things first, get 457 visa. I hope it's fast, but my employer started the first two steps of the eVisa process (apply for sponsorship, nominate me for position). I'm waiting on the results of that so far, then I'll begin my visa application paperwork. I decided to do it myself, and then I'm hoping to apply for a PR visa as soon as I get there. I just can't wait the 6-12 months that it takes to process any PR visa. 

We are now in the process of selling all of our worldly belongings (I'm using Craigslist.org and Ebay for a lot of it), and packing up the stuff that we're bringing. I have a container lined up with 8ft x 12ft of floor space leftover that I can use to ship my goods to Sydney. Probably just bringing clothes and some small furniture, decorations... nick-nack stuff, and the household basics. Since the U.S. appears to be the only country in the world that runs on 110V, we are selling ALL of our electronics, which sucks... Oh well. I'm sure a lot of you can relate. Oh, and we have to sell and/or rent our house (minor detail...)

We have a furnished appt lined up for us in Port Stephens that we will be renting for 6 months, and we will be looking for more permanent housing in the Newcastle area. We really liked that town, and it will be perfect for my work situation (outside sales rep for industrial products--construction equipment). 

The only unknown at this point is the dog... I really hate that Australia makes it so difficult. She's a purebred Boston Terrier who we've had since birth. She's 8 years old. She's going to hate the quarantine period, so I don't know what we're going to do. Maybe just take her out back and give her the Old Yeller treatment. Kidding... 

Anyway, I look forward to any advice, insight, or direction I may not have considered. I also hope to MEET SOME AMERICANS, so maybe when I get there, I'd be glad to take any other expats out for a XXXX Gold  We're looking forward to starting our new life down unda. 

Cheers... Good on you, mate... and all the other customary Aussie greetings!

Chris


----------



## ams1986 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats! It sounds like you have it worked out for the most part. 

I'm in the process of figuring out what kind of jobs in which I would be considered "skilled." Seems like a daunting process to move to Australia, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Crwolf:

Good to hear on the job front, you've already gone through what is the major hurdle for most people. Also Employer Sponsored is at the top of the visa processing list so it should go fast.

Nothing to be done about the dog, it's quarantine for all.

You can bring in some electronics if you get a voltage convertor (they're heavy but since you're getting a shipping container the weight shouldn't be an issue). I have two (1 1000watt one, and 1 500 watt one). Plug that into the wall and then one of the 6 plug USA blocks into it and then plug in your various devices. I'd bring at least a Blu-ray player (if you have that) since AU is a different BR region and your US BR discs won't play on the BR players here. 





crwolf79 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago to introduce myself and inquire as to the difficulty of moving from the U.S. to Australia. Since my original posts, I booked tickets and my wife and we visited Australia for a week. I interviewed with the prospective employer, was offered a job, and accepted it!
> 
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Crwolf:
> 
> Plug that into the wall and then one of the 6 plug USA blocks into it and then plug in your various devices. I'd bring at least a Blu-ray player (if you have that) since AU is a different BR region and your US BR discs won't play on the BR players here.


Good to know... So you run a DVD player through the converter? A TV would be overkill I'm assuming, so that wouldn't work... Now an XBOX 360 and a PS3 would work fine I'm assuming, right?

I was planning on selling my 360, and buying an Aussie PS3, but if I can get away with an American PS3, it has a built in BluRay player... Australian electronics are RIDICULOUSLY priced compared to US.

Do you guys get Netflix over there? And if so, I'm assuming they use the Aussie encoding for DVD and BR? Hmmm... decisions.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should bring over your PS3 and XBox360, the same machines are pricier here (games and movies), so it's still more cost-effective to buy from the US and get shipped over here (as many Aussies do). As for DVD, most of the players sold here (even the cheapies) are region free (the same is not true for Blu-ray, which is still region encoded, US is Region A, and AU is region B (same as Europe and most of Asia)).

Don't get Netflix in AU, but I think there is something similar here (Bigpond Movies? and also VideoEzy has something like it). 

I run my Xbox, Wii through a voltage convertor. Your TV would work here if your voltage is OK (look at the power spec for 100-240V/50~60Hz). All you would need is a set top box bought here to pick up TV from the airwaves ($100).

***
So for you I would recommend:
1. Bring over PS3, Xbox360, and possibly the TV (check voltage).
2. Buy a voltage converter (500w should be sufficient for the PS3 and XB360).
3. Buy a DVD player here separately, in case you start buying DVDs here they'll play fine on the AU DVD players, it will continue to play your US DVDs.
4. Don't buy any AU BR discs, they won't play on your US PS3. Also they are almost always more expensive than the US ones.



crwolf79 said:


> Good to know... So you run a DVD player through the converter? A TV would be overkill I'm assuming, so that wouldn't work... Now an XBOX 360 and a PS3 would work fine I'm assuming, right?
> 
> I was planning on selling my 360, and buying an Aussie PS3, but if I can get away with an American PS3, it has a built in BluRay player... Australian electronics are RIDICULOUSLY priced compared to US.
> 
> Do you guys get Netflix over there? And if so, I'm assuming they use the Aussie encoding for DVD and BR? Hmmm... decisions.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good advice amaslam...

I can't imagine any TV working. Everything over in the US is made for 110v-120v tops, and with the exception of small electronics, like cell-phones, shavers, electric toothbrushes, electronics aren't built to handle both voltages, and don't include an adapter. All of my "small stuff" referenced above, reads 110-240v 50-60 Hz, meaning, they have built in adapters in the charger. I just looked at the "power adapter" for my xbox 360, and it says it is onlcy good for AC input of 100-127v at 5A and 47-63 Hz... In other words, it's VERY picky about it's power input. 220V won't work, and unless you have a VERY good converter, I'd imagine you'd run the risk of smoking the thing. But, it outputs at 200W, so I'd guess as long as you get a quality 1000W one, it might be OK...

If you don't mind the endorsement, can you please list the brand and model converters you use? I heard that converters are risky for sensitive electronics. They fail, the electronics does too. I sure as heck wouldn't trust an large HDTV to one.

Regarding PS3 and US BluRay, I don't buy ANY movies. Strictly rent. I wonder if the rental stores there rent US or AU BR format. Also, do games have region codes too?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually, you'd be surprised. Depends on manufacturer of the TV.

For example many Korean brands (Samsung, LG) do work in the whole range of voltage, so it's always worth checking out the sticker on the back. I have an Xbox and have been using it for years with the converter. Also have my new Wii plugged into the converter. TBH I don't even remember the brand, I just looked and I have a Simran 1000w model. You could also put a surge protector between the voltage converter and the device as well for some additional protection. So far none of my electronics have ever burned out. 

The rental shops in AU will only rent AU movies and BR discs (why would they even cater for other regions, such a small market)

Games do have regions as well (usually USA, EUR (which is also AU), Japan, and sometimes Korea), depends on the game console:

1. Nintendo DS: No
2. Nintendo Wii: Yes
3. Xbox360: Yes
4. PS3: Yes



crwolf79 said:


> Good advice amaslam...
> 
> I can't imagine any TV working. Everything over in the US is made for 110v-120v tops, and with the exception of small electronics, like cell-phones, shavers, electric toothbrushes, electronics aren't built to handle both voltages, and don't include an adapter. All of my "small stuff" referenced above, reads 110-240v 50-60 Hz, meaning, they have built in adapters in the charger. I just looked at the "power adapter" for my xbox 360, and it says it is onlcy good for AC input of 100-127v at 5A and 47-63 Hz... In other words, it's VERY picky about it's power input. 220V won't work, and unless you have a VERY good converter, I'd imagine you'd run the risk of smoking the thing. But, it outputs at 200W, so I'd guess as long as you get a quality 1000W one, it might be OK...
> 
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> The rental shops in AU will only rent AU movies and BR discs (why would they even cater for other regions, such a small market)


It sucks that companies didn't standardize on DVD, BR, and Game formats... AU is a small market indeed... I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I'm moving to a country the size of the US, with a population less than the state of TX.  

I'm quickly learning that the world outside of the US marches to a different drum.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually they didn't standardize on purpose. They can then charge different amounts depending on the market. So AU tends to get stuck with European pricing in most cases (or worse). You'll find that out once you move here. 

For example a US PS3 game goes for: US $53/AU$61
Same PS3 game in AU (PAL region): US $105/AU$120

Welcome to AGP (Australian Gouge Pricing) 

Is it any wonder Ozzies like to mail order from the US (it still comes out cheaper with the shipping). It's only the heavy stuff you have to get here (TVs, appliances, furniture).



crwolf79 said:


> It sucks that companies didn't standardize on DVD, BR, and Game formats... AU is a small market indeed... I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I'm moving to a country the size of the US, with a population less than the state of TX.
> 
> I'm quickly learning that the world outside of the US marches to a different drum.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> For example a US PS3 game goes for: US $53/AU$61
> Same PS3 game in AU (PAL region): US $105/AU$120
> 
> Welcome to AGP (Australian Gouge Pricing)


I figured that out pretty quick. I figure on average, Aussie prices are a good 40-50% higher than the US. It's NUTS! I priced a PS3 at Gamestop in Newcastle at $496 AU ($431 USD)... compared to $299 in the US!!! 

And cars! Holy crap are they a ripoff there. $55K for a Toyota Prado. In the States I'd get a comparable Toyota SUV (4Runner) for $35K. 

I have major sticker shock. I was freaking when I accepted the job, because I can assure you, it wasn't 40-50% more than I made in the US... Oh well. We will live a block from the beach!

Please tell me that you eventually get used to the pricing, and that I didn't make a mistake!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You learn to live by buying less stuff and you stock up when you make your US trips (or Hong Kong or Singapore). You do have to buy some AGP stuff (mainly a TV) but eventually you just get on with it. 

Living a block from the beach does mean you'll be out more and watching much less TV anyway (from personal experience you can wear shorts everyday from November till May).

Because new stuff is pricey, the used goods market in AU is much stronger than in most places (i.e. Ebay, Trading Post, Gumtree, Freecycle).



crwolf79 said:


> I figured that out pretty quick. I figure on average, Aussie prices are a good 40-50% higher than the US. It's NUTS! I priced a PS3 at Gamestop in Newcastle at $496 AU ($431 USD)... compared to $299 in the US!!!
> 
> And cars! Holy crap are they a ripoff there. $55K for a Toyota Prado. In the States I'd get a comparable Toyota SUV (4Runner) for $35K.
> 
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

OK, I have another recent issue that I have to vent about... 

Can anyone explain why one way airfare costs more than round trip airfare from the US to Sydney? The cheapest flight I could find one way in mid-November from IND to SYD was $1650. If I book a week long round trip, back to the States, that fare drops to $1250. 

So, question... If I book a round trip and just skip the return portion (as it will save me $400 to book round trip tickets for our one way trip to move), will I be in hot water with the "US Passport Police"? Will I be black listed as a possible terrorist and subject to TSA colonoscopy when I return to the US to visit family next year? 

It's no wonder that the US airlines are all going out of business. Blatent disregard for common sense. Grrrrrr...

Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

TSA cares about the countries you visited and mainly they like to have a long chat (as I've had one in LAX) about where you went and why.

You could get the return airfare and 'forget' to come back on the return trip. One ways always cost more than returns (don't know why, ask the airlines who have rooms full of accountants working on this to make the most money).

An alternative, how about a Round the World Ticket (they cost a bit more), but they usually have 1 yr validity and you can make a few 'vacation' stops if you want. 

Plan you vacation and Australia for the next 1 yr, work out a routing and try it with a Round the World Ticket. It might work out a bit better than the two round trip tickets you'd buy if you went to AU and a vacation spot in the next 12 months.



crwolf79 said:


> OK, I have another recent issue that I have to vent about...
> 
> Can anyone explain why one way airfare costs more than round trip airfare from the US to Sydney? The cheapest flight I could find one way in mid-November from IND to SYD was $1650. If I book a week long round trip, back to the States, that fare drops to $1250.
> 
> ...


----------



## fretbrner (Oct 6, 2009)

crwolf79k,

I will be moving to Newcastle in about 9 days. The 15th. From New York myself. I, unlike you though, am moving because of my fiancee, who's Australian. I have been to Port Stephens. It is a beautiful area, and is about 30 minute drive to Newcastle itself. Do not think of Newcastle as a city like Melbourne or Sydney. But it is still a lovely city. And yes, it is awfully close to beaches in either Newcastle or Port Stephens.

I'll be there about a month before you depart, so if you want to know anything between now and then, PM me and I'll give you all the details of the area. Plus, my fiancee knows the area like the back of her hand.

Also, check out VAustralia. They have One way fares that are very cheap. Though, they don't have any migrant fares or luggage options. Its like 600$ from LA to SYD. So if you can get a cheap flight to LA, then it might be good for you

I also heard the IOM can get migrants pretty good rates on fares and decent migrant luggage options. I bought my plane fare before I received my Prospective spouse visa, so I have not used them.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

fretbrner said:


> crwolf79k,
> 
> I will be moving to Newcastle in about 9 days. The 15th. From New York myself. I, unlike you though, am moving because of my fiancee, who's Australian. I have been to Port Stephens. It is a beautiful area, and is about 30 minute drive to Newcastle itself. Do not think of Newcastle as a city like Melbourne or Sydney. But it is still a lovely city. And yes, it is awfully close to beaches in either Newcastle or Port Stephens.
> 
> ...


Fretbrnr... 

Thanks for the introduction. We'll have to get together when we arrive. Yes, we spent some time in Newcastle and Port Stephens while we were considering the offer. I'm looking forward to living in both places, but Newcastle was a little more our speed (more to do). My wife and I are 30, and the atmosphere in Port Stephens seemed a bit like a retirement area. Beautiful beaches in both places though.

We just sold almost all of our stuff on Craigslist yesterday, so it's starting to feel a little more real. We're looking forward to it. Good luck with your move.

Chris


----------



## fretbrner (Oct 6, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Fretbrnr...
> 
> Thanks for the introduction. We'll have to get together when we arrive. Yes, we spent some time in Newcastle and Port Stephens while we were considering the offer. I'm looking forward to living in both places, but Newcastle was a little more our speed (more to do). My wife and I are 30, and the atmosphere in Port Stephens seemed a bit like a retirement area. Beautiful beaches in both places though.
> 
> ...


I like Newcastle as well. Although, I was recently asked "Why?" by a young Aussie bartender when I mentioned I was moving to Newcastle. Maybe it doesn't have the same nightlife of Sydney or Melbourne, but its very relaxed place, and everyone was super friendly. Even with me being a Yank and all. I am passed that point of needing a huge nightlife, and a night out once a month is plenty for me. Though, I have been out quite a bit the last couple of months with my brothers, as I will not be seeing them much anymore  

You have alot going on around that area. And the beaches are beautiful, and never really crowded, at least whenever I have been there. I won't actually be living in the city of Newcastle itself, but in a town on the outskirts. Only a 30 minute walk or a 5 minute drive. I think people get down on newcastle as its not built up like sydney or melbourne. though, I have never been to melbourne, but I did love sydney whenever I was there. Anyway, I am pretty happy where I am moving and why I am moving.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

fretbrner said:


> Anyway, I am pretty happy where I am moving and why I am moving.


And those two things are so important! 
Good luck with your move. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Amaslam--Thanks for the advice on checking TV's for voltage compatibility. You were right! I pulled a 22" Zenith LCD TV that I had mounted in my bathroom (Yes... my bathroom  ). It is actually made by LG, and guess what... it's 110-240V! So that's coming with me. Upon further research, every LG and Samsung LCD HDTV that I've come across works on both 110V and 220V (and 50-60hz), so they will work fine in US and AUS. I'm going to buy a larger one here before I move, so I don't get subject to the Australian Gouge Tax! I also learned that PS3's are built for both voltages as well, so I should be good there. Xbox, no love, so I'm getting a 1000W converter.

Fretbrner... I agree with your assessment of "Newie" from the little we saw of it. Might I ask where you're moving? My boss grew up in Newcastle (area), and from what I gather, Newcastle has a bit of a "blue collar" reputation, like Detroit. It was a steel town for most of the 20th century, and the plant closed in the 90's. As such, it experienced a decline in the local economy in the late 90's, and I'm sure the area (and reputation) suffered. It remains a very industrial area, and I think I remember reading that it was the largest coal export port in the world. The Wikipedia entry on it was pretty interesting.

After some exploration and advice from natives, I think we're looking at the following areas: The Hill, Cooks Hill, The Junction, Newcastle East, Bar Beach, or maybe Honeysuckle. We checked it out, and those areas had a good "feel." I agree with you. The beaches were awesome there, and the people were very friendly. We don't by any means do the "nightlife party scene" like we did in college, but we still like to have a good time. Newcastle seems like a place that will accomodate our needs just fine, and it's only a 2 hour train ride to Sydney. Sydney might be a little overwhelming for us to start, I have a feeling, so this will be a nice balance of "big enough" and "not to crowded"... I mean, I'll be driving a big truck on a fairly regular basis for a living... I want to learn without the crazy traffic!

We should definitely get together for a pint or a few when I get there. 

Chris


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

fretbrner said:


> Though, I have been out quite a bit the last couple of months with my brothers, as I will not be seeing them much anymore


You probably already have the communication bit figured out, but I figured I'd pass it on. I just got hooked up with Skype, and all of my relatives are getting webcams for an early Christmas present. Amazon has some nice ones for under $30 right now. Also, I bought myself a MagicJack that comes with whatever US area code phone number you want. It's a VoIP internet phone, but it allows free calls from Australia back to the US. 

IMO, the internet age is making it easier to be away from family. I Facebook chat with my mom more than I talk to her now!


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Anybody know why I'm getting a message at the end of the eVisa 457 application indicating: "*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*?... I was on the last step. That's not very reassuring.


----------



## fretbrner (Oct 6, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Anybody know why I'm getting a message at the end of the eVisa 457 application indicating: "*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*?... I was on the last step. That's not very reassuring.


I will be living in Merewether. All those areas are nice. Dont know about Honeysuckle though. Never heard of it or been there. They all are about 5 minutes walk to the beaches, buses, shops. And a short drive to Lake Maquarie. Or bushwalking, camping. And john hunter hospital is a great hospital that is only a short drive away too. 

Merewether is the next town over going west from the junction. They have a huge surf festival every year at Merewether beach. We are living there as Merewether high is a great high school for the 15 Year old. it's actually hard to get into, but we migt move into one of the areas you talked about after the baby is born to make room for the five of us.

Other then that, I liked the whole area. A few areas you may want to avoid are Islangton and Mayfield. Not that they are bad, but my fiancee says it not the best area to live in. In fact, she pointed out a fact when we went through Islangton that it was the first time she went through at night that she didn't see a prostitute on the streets lol Just to give you a head up

I leave in 8 days. I can tell you as the days get closer, you will probably get some jitters. At least I am. Not that I am not happy. But weird to be leaving my homeland, and knowing I wont be back for a while. I actually haven't sorted out the communications part yet. Well, I will use Facebook, and my family asked me to use it more then I currently do once I leave. But haven't worked out the phone yet. I get it sorted out. lol


----------



## aliciay98 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Congrats on your exciting move! I've been a lurker on these boards and have been following your story as it's very similar to ours. My husband and I live in Dallas and his company is transferring him to Sydney. He's expected to be there officially starting February 1 so we have a little longer than you and your wife. However, we're still in a daze with all that we have to do and sell. (The real estate agent is coming out on Monday.) 

We too are a professional couple with no kids. I'm 30 and my husband is 42. I'd love to get your wife's perspective on the move as I feel we are probably experiencing the same type of emotions in regards to a move this big. 

Luckily, my husband's company is taking care of his visa but we still haven't figured out where to start and what to move. Can you please recommend the shipping company you all are using. Any and all resources you have are greatly appreciated. 

This post is quite random but I hope to hear back from you. Have a great weekend!

Alicia


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

fretbrner said:


> I leave in 8 days. I can tell you as the days get closer, you will probably get some jitters. At least I am. Not that I am not happy. But weird to be leaving my homeland, and knowing I wont be back for a while. I actually haven't sorted out the communications part yet. Well, I will use Facebook, and my family asked me to use it more then I currently do once I leave. But haven't worked out the phone yet. I get it sorted out. lol


Fret-

I bet you're getting excited. I can related to the feelings. It's been a roller coaster. I just sold my car today. It was listed on Craigslist for 3 days! We literally have no furniture in the house (had a massive Craigslist moving sale ad--with over 300 pictures), and now we're sitting on camping chairs and watching our 22" TV (it's the only one we didn't sell--it's dual voltage). 

So, we came to the conclusion that our original plan to move to Port Stephens first, then Newcastle in 6 months, was stupid... So, we hope to be your neighbor in about a month. We are going to look for an appartment in the earlier mentioned areas as soon as we get there. Christmas at the beach is going to be a neat experience! 

FYI, Honeysuckle is technically Newcastle, but its an area of town right on the bay. The Crown Plaza on Lee Warf Rd. runs into the "Honeysuckle" area, where the new "high-rises" are. You know--those taller modern condos on the harbor. That's the area I'm referring too. They're nice looking, but pricey. More than likely, I have a feeling that we'll be near Merewether or The Junction. Either way, it's all 5 minutes from the beach!

I got a kick out of your reference to the fact that it's "near a good hospital." I never really gave that a whole lot of consideration, but after reading about everything over there that can kill me, I imagine it's a good thing to consider! 

Good luck with you move. Shoot me an IM when you get there. We will be searching for housing on the week of Nov 16th, I'm sure. It would be nice to know another Yank around there. Maybe you can show me the ropes.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

aliciay98 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Congrats on your exciting move! I've been a lurker on these boards and have been following your story as it's very similar to ours. My husband and I live in Dallas and his company is transferring him to Sydney. He's expected to be there officially starting February 1 so we have a little longer than you and your wife. However, we're still in a daze with all that we have to do and sell. (The real estate agent is coming out on Monday.)
> 
> ...


Alicia,

Believe it or not, I'm still working on the shipping company... It's a long story, but I thought we would be able to stick our stuff on a commercial cargo container with my company (the distributor buys US manufactured goods, from MN--he seemed to think I could load my boxes in that container...) That plan isn't working out so well... 

Honestly, now that we have sold most of our stuff, I don't think we have all that much to move... I know it's hard to wrap your head around at this point, but we had a 4 bedroom, 4000 sq ft. house with 3 car garage, and in the last week, we literally have sold $6,000 worth of stuff on Craigslist (not to mention a 2 year old car)! What I'm getting at is, we don't have that much to ship anymore. And the more I look into it, the more I think that it is easier to just pare down as much as you can and bring only the essentials. It's been almost therapeutic for me to sell my stuff. After all, it's only STUFF. It might do me some good to not be so materialistic. 

But... to your earlier point, it's been pretty hard, particularly on my wife. She has a lot of resentment seeing all of the stuff that we worked so hard to "acquire" (horde) go out the door for pennies on the dollar. Particularly from the perspective of the homemaker, and decorator... It will be nice to have this stage behind us.

I adopted the strategy that it would be easier for us to get this process over as quickly as possible. So I listed all of our major stuff--the big, bulky, or expensive-- and focused on selling it immediately. I took detailed pictures, listed it on Picasa (or Flickr or some other photo website), with descriptions and pricing. Then I linked to that on Craigslist. My phone has rang off the hook all week, and I have had so many people in and out of my house its amazing. But it beats the heck out of a garage sale, which innevatably leads to much of it not selling, then donation of the rest... At least we made money this way, and the way I look at it--it majorly simplifies the actual move.

So, now I don't think we're going to have all that much... Clothes, personal stuff, pictures and artwork, some smaller electronics. That will be pretty much it. I got a quote yesterday from a company called Ship Smart, who quoted me $2150 for 5 cubic meters of ship space. He said it's enough for about 30 boxes, plus some other random stuff I told him on the phone (like an LCD TV, a packed mirror, my mountain bike in a box, some electronics, etc...) I thought that sounded pretty reasonable. We haven't figured out what we're doing yet for the container, but if we have to go with a legitatite shipping company (as opposed to throwing it in a commercial container with my company), then I'm going to try to bring as little as possible, make the move as simple as we can.

On a positive note, I got all of my 457 paperwork uploaded and I'm "in process". Now I just have to take that skills test, and I should be good to go. 

Good luck. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JMGSLee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, 
Im new to this thread, all is sounding very familiar. To give you some background on us. I was living in Sydney when I met my American husband, he was holidaying. We have now been living in Newcastle for the last 3.5 years.
The move & visa process is all very overwhelming at times but its very worth it. Newcastle is a great place to live. My husband loves it here but, misses his friends back in the US. We would be happy to answer any questions you may have, to help out along the way.
Best of luck
Melissa


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Melissa!

Latest update: 457 Visa "Further Information Required" from me. But it doesn't list what information is required, and I didn't get an email--I only found out by checking the status website. Any ideas? I sent a message to the Department via the "Contact Department" link. Hopefully it won't take them long to respond...


----------



## JMGSLee (Oct 13, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Thanks Melissa!
> 
> Latest update: 457 Visa "Further Information Required" from me. But it doesn't list what information is required, and I didn't get an email--I only found out by checking the status website. Any ideas? I sent a message to the Department via the "Contact Department" link. Hopefully it won't take them long to respond...




We were assigned a contact person in the department whilst we were going through the visa application process. They were able to be contacted for any questions we had, which was often. Im guessing the whole process is being done electronically now?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

With TSA anything is possible. But no there isn't a hard and fast rule for who gets picked for 'special' treatment.

I always get SSSS on my boarding pass so I always get the latest and greatest of 'special' treatment (full body X-ray machine for me and the Mrs. last time around). Just be polite and patient and nothing happens.



Mbangwa said:


> Hi
> So, question... If I book a round trip and just skip the return portion (as it will save me $400 to book round trip tickets for our one way trip to move), will I be in hot water with the "US Passport Police"? Will I be black listed as a possible terrorist and subject to TSA colonoscopy when I return to the US to visit family next year?


----------



## fretbrner (Oct 6, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Thanks Melissa!
> 
> Latest update: 457 Visa "Further Information Required" from me. But it doesn't list what information is required, and I didn't get an email--I only found out by checking the status website. Any ideas? I sent a message to the Department via the "Contact Department" link. Hopefully it won't take them long to respond...


Hey,

You find out what info was needed? any hold up in your Visa?

I got here on saturday, and so far love it. I can't work yet, as I am waiting on my tax number. 

If you want me to find out about any area, or anything else. just let me know. You can PM if you would like my email.

Oh, just to let you know, tell your significant other to stock up on makeup. I did this for my fiancee, and it's almost 1/3 back home in price.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

fretbrner said:


> Hey,
> 
> You find out what info was needed? any hold up in your Visa?
> 
> ...


Fret--You've been PM'd!

Congrats on getting there. Our movers came yesterday and packed the house. Even though we sold most of our stuff, we still had almost 400 cu ft. of household goods. We sold both of our cars, and I'm working on getting a renter into the house. Hopefully that happens by the end of the week...

Visa is still in process. My employer sounds like he's working it pretty hard from his end. He's been phoning someone at the Dept. of Immi directly. It's only been a few weeks, but the status of my 457 hasn't changed in a while. Worst case, I go out on my travelers visa then transfer to the 457 while there. I hope that goes well, because my stuff is scheduled to be in Sydney on December 24th, with or without me!!!

We're leaving 2 weeks from today... Can't wait to get the heck out of this crap weather!

Chris


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Chris:

Be careful about being in the 'wrong place' when your visa is granted. Normally you need to be outside of AU to receive your visa if you applied outside AU. If you are in AU and it's considered the wrong place then the visa grant is invalid. Just something to run by the migration agent or Case officer at DIAC before stepping foot in AU. 

I think 457 does allow you to be onshore to receive it, but this I'd check with DIAC.



crwolf79 said:


> Fret--You've been PM'd!
> 
> Congrats on getting there. Our movers came yesterday and packed the house. Even though we sold most of our stuff, we still had almost 400 cu ft. of household goods. We sold both of our cars, and I'm working on getting a renter into the house. Hopefully that happens by the end of the week...
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Man, you all may have just saved me a ton of money. 

If my TV's specs say:

# Power Requirements (frequency) : 50/60Hz
# Power Requirements (voltage) : AC 120-240V 

That means it'll work down unda?

It's a big Sony, and I'd hate to have to replace it at Australian prices.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, that'll work no problem. You'll need a set top box ($50) to pick up all the stuff from an aerial (digital channels). They just plug into S-Video, Component, or HDMI ports on your TV (those are universal worldwide). 

The antenna port of your SONY is the only thing you can't use in AU, but all the other ports you can.

Australia uses: 240 V / 50 Hz power, so your TV handles that.



cowboy said:


> Man, you all may have just saved me a ton of money.
> 
> If my TV's specs say:
> 
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Here we come!*

So here's an adventure for you... If you've been keeping up with this thread, I figured I'd end it here. I'll cut to the chase:

We're leaving the U.S. tomorrow to embark on our journey to OZ! The last 4 weeks has been the most crazy time of my life. We sold all of our household possessions (except for clothes, personal stuff and some household decorations and artwork), 2 cars, and managed to find a renter for our house! Quite a feat. We shipped all of our remaining stuff on a container as of 26/10, and I've been sweating for the last week, because we still didn't have our 457 visa process. It's been "in process" for 3 weeks!... 
*
Ladies and Gentlemen, I am NOW the proud owner of a 457 visa!* To be fair, I did start it on 5/10, so they managed to process it in about 5 weeks, which is pretty darn good. And talk about in the knick of time!!! WIth less than 24 hours to spare... Now, I know you're not supposed to go about doing it in this order, but I was prepared to enter on a temp ETA travel visa, and the Dept did OK it, saying that a 457 can be granted on or off shore. (Question: Do I need to do anything other than print this online approval to satisfy the Dept of Immi at the airport??? It's a bit late to get the sticker in the visa.)

Now to begin all of the other stuff, like getting to Newcastle, finding an apartment, opening a bank account, buying a car for the wife, buying a bed (and the rest of the household furniture)... Oh, screw it--I'm going surfing!

So it all worked itself out. I'm excited, a bit overwhelmed, and a little nervous, but I can't wait to start our new life in Australia. See you all on the other side.

lane:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you meant now. Good luck.

I'd do it in this order (I know the surfboard is tempting, but you're not sleeping on the sand).

Bank Account
Apartment
Bed
Drivers License
Everything else. 



crwolf79 said:


> So here's an adventure for you... If you've been keeping up with this thread, I figured I'd end it here. I'll cut to the chase:
> 
> We're leaving the U.S. tomorrow to embark on our journey to OZ! The last 4 weeks has been the most crazy time of my life. We sold all of our household possessions (except for clothes, personal stuff and some household decorations and artwork), 2 cars, and managed to find a renter for our house! Quite a feat. We shipped all of our remaining stuff on a container as of 26/10, and I've been sweating for the last week, because we still didn't have our 457 visa process. It's been "in process" for 3 weeks!...
> *
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I think you meant now.


Oops. Amazing how much that letter changed the meaning of the whole post. Good call Amaslam! Thanks for the support thus far. 

crwolf


----------



## fretbrner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, Did you make it to Newcastle fine? what area did you decide to settle on? Congrats on your visa



crwolf79 said:


> Oops. Amazing how much that letter changed the meaning of the whole post. Good call Amaslam! Thanks for the support thus far.
> 
> crwolf


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

fretbrner said:


> Hey, Did you make it to Newcastle fine? what area did you decide to settle on? Congrats on your visa


Fret--

We did make it to Newcastle. Long story, but needless to say, it's good to "pack your patience" when traveling from the US to Australia. We were delayed 24 hours. 

We're a bit overwhelmed right now. I got many of the basics sorted out (phone, car, bank account, temporary housing) as my employer lined most of that up. I'm having a rough time finding a good place to live in Newcastle, as rentals are very few and far between at the moment. The rental market is VERY competitive. Anyway, it's nice to be here. I can't wait to survive the next couple of weeks.

I PM'd you. 

crwolf


----------



## aliciay98 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

Glad you guys finally arrived! I hope everything has calmed down for you a bit. We're anxiously awaiting our visa and will be arriving in late January. Can I ask who you used for shipping your stuff? I've received quotes from several different companies but was curious about your experience. 

thanks,
Alicia



crwolf79 said:


> Fret--
> 
> We did make it to Newcastle. Long story, but needless to say, it's good to "pack your patience" when traveling from the US to Australia. We were delayed 24 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

I used Meyers Van Lines. I also got a quote from Ranier. Based on my experience this far, I would recommend Ranier. Our stuff hasn't even left the States yet so I can't really comment on the experience this far. All I know is, be prepared to live pit of a suitcase for a while!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck!

Don't forget to sign up for Medicare!!!!! Looks like you've got everything else covered.

Keep us posted on how you're getting on.

Dolly


----------

